# decoding serial data to curtis gauge



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dah after reading through mizipix's thread, The controller talks RS232 not TTL, after getting another Arduino (12v and Arduino no no) and getting a $6 MAX232 chip the controller talks asc11 plain text this is going to be a piece of cake just get the Arduino to spoof pressing the button, use the info to run my gauges this is a sample of what was logged to putty

z:SAmps 0
":SVlt107.1
yyy:SMtmp 25C
:SCtmp 26C
::SRPM 0

Still can't get the curtis software to connect though


----------



## ozerarslan (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello Albo2,

Have you been any progress on this work.
I have started to work on the same subject.

Regards

Ozer


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

yep all done, I have created an arduino proto type shield and also have the tach running off pin 2, what sort of car have you converted perhaps I can be some help


----------



## ozerarslan (Dec 16, 2010)

Converted car has HPEVs AC50 electric motor with Curtis 1238R-7601 controller. I am trying to decode serial data or CAN data and send this data to Ardunio to drive car display. I appreciate your support.


----------



## mark.ebike (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Albo,

I would love to have a look at what you have done, I have plans to do the same thing, I'm converting a Honda VFR750.


----------

